# SWAP new 26" wheels & tyres for 700c's



## betelorg (17 Dec 2008)

SWAP my new front & back BLACK alloy bolt through (not quick release) 26" road wheels & hybrid tyres (used 7 times, not off road) for 700c rims and tyres (or rims only) cash adjustment possible.


----------

